# Is there a way to connect external speakers to a laptop via USB?



## Jon Smit (Jun 22, 2011)

Basically ive broken the audio jack on my current laptop. So i now cannot my external speakers to my laptop in that way. The speakers have an AUX jack in them, so is there any cable which can connect laptop to the speakers via USB to AUX?

So far i've found this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=usb+aux&x=0&y=0

But from what i can gather that will can only be used to connect your iPod to speakers and computer at the same time. And not to just connect laptop to speakers.

Im not sure im in the right place here, and as you can tell im not great with this stuff. So any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You need USB speakers.

Newegg.com - Logitech S-150 1.2 Watts 2.0 Digital USB Speakers - Speakers


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

there are also usb to audio adapters like this ( have no idea whether they are good or not but gives you back your headphone jack via a usb output.)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dynamode-U...P9CY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1308770260&sr=8-9


----------

